# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Selvitys: Joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky vaatii satsauksia

## kuukanko

> Joukkoliikenteen suuria haasteita ovat matka-aikojen lyhentäminen, täsmällisyys ja toimivat matkaketjut.
> 
> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on selvittänyt joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa suurilla ja keskisuurilla kaupunkiseuduilla sekä kaukoliikenteessä.
> Selvitykset ovat osa liikennepoliittisen selonteon ja henkilöliikennelain kokonaisuudistuksen valmistelua. Selvityksiä käytetään apuna valtion joukkoliikenteen rahoituksen suunnittelussa ja kohdentamisessa.
> 
> Jotta joukkoliikenne pystyisi kilpailemaan henkilöauton kanssa, sen pitäisi olla nykyistä nopeampaa ja tarjonnan monipuolisempaa. Selvitysten mukaan joukkoliikenne on nykyisellään kilpailukykyinen lähinnä vain pääkaupunkiseudun raideliikenteessä ja jossain määrin Tampereen ja Turun seudulla.
> 
> Kaukoliikenteessä yhteydet ovat hyvät erityisesti pohjois-eteläsuunnassa.
> Länsi-Suomessa yhteydet ovat Itä-Suomea paremmat.
> ...

----------


## Epa

Lahti-Helsinki -linja-autoissa koettu matkustajakato kertoo muutoksesta joukkoliikenteen toimijoiden työnjaossa Lahden seudulla. Junien kiinnostavuus Lahden linkkinä pääkaupunkiin on kasvussa. Päijät-Hämeen sisäisen bussiliikenteen rooli samalla korostuu. Lahti-Helsinki -bussilinjalta mahdollisesti vapautuvia voimavaroja tuntuisi luontevalta ohjata tähän suuntaan. Siis syöttöliikenteeseen Lahdesta maakunnan muihin osiin.

Runsaan käyttäjäkunnan vakiinnuttanut Lahden nykyinen linja-autoasema on hahmottumassa alueelliseksi bussiterminaaliksi, joka palvelee erityisesti maakunnan sisällä tehtäviä joukkoliikennematkoja. Tätä perusulottuvuutta näen aiheelliseksi pitää yllä ja kehittää. Samalla olisi kehitettävä sujuvia ja vaihdottomia vakiovuoroyhteyksiä Lahden z-junilta ja kaukojunilta muualle Päijät-Hämeeseen sekä eteläiseen keski-Suomeen. Tämä lisäisi seudun bussiliikenteen kiinnostavuutta maakuntarajat ylittävien joukkoliikennematkojen osana.

----------


## sebastin

Raideliikenne missä sitä onkaan, on aina suositumpaa kuin bussiliikenne. Oli aika saada Lahteen lähijunaliikenteen haara. Lahti on täysin yhden juna-aseman liityntäliikenteen varassa, mitä tähän tekee AA?

Raideliikenteen kehittäminen Tampereella ja Oulussa sekä bussiliikenteen kehittäminen Turussa ja Jyväskylässä näkisin parhaimmiksi toimiksi kaupunkikohtaisen joukkoliikenteen parantamisessa.

Helsinki-pääkaupunkiseudulla tulisi toteuttaa säteittäinen ja kehämäinen raidejoukkoliikenteen verkosto. Mielestäni se tulisi toteuttaa metroratoina ja Jokeri ratikka- sekä bussilinjoina. Kantakaupungin ratikkaliikenneverkostoon hankitaan uutta kalustoa ja linjoja jatketaan kantakaupungin uusille alueille. Tietulleilla/ruuhkamaksuilla nopeutetaan keskustan raitiovaunuja ja muuta pintaliikennettä, vähennetään päästöjä ja ruuhkia sekä rahoitetaan joukkoliikennettä. En näkisi ongelmalliseksi jos tietullirahoja kerättäisiin myös Keskustatunnelia ajatellen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lahti on täysin yhden juna-aseman liityntäliikenteen varassa, mitä tähän tekee AA?


Jos tarkoitit kysymystä mulle, niin tässä vähän vastausta.

Lahdessa oli mainio mahdollisuus eli Lahden kehärata, jota olisi voinut hyödyntää maankäytössä. Mutta ei ole kiinnostanut, ja rinki on nyt poikki.

Lahti voisi olla oiva paikka duoliikenteelle, jos sellaista Suomessa olisi ja haluttaisiin. Rautatieasema on syrjässä keskustasta, ja katuverkolle poikkeava Helsingin juna korjaisi tämän. Vaikka duovaunun huippunopeus on 100 km/h, liityntä- ja vaihtoajan huomioon ottaen matka-aika Helsinkiin ei luultavasti paljoa poikkeaisi nykyisestä. Sehän on tiedossa, että Sm1-2-junilla on korvattu jokunen Sm4:ien Z-vuoro, vaikka junilla on selvä nopeusero.

Lahden "ongelma" on joukkoliikennekaupungiksi soveltuvan alueen eli käytännössä ruutukaavakeskustan pieni koko. Ympärysalueet on tehty autokaupungin hengessä. Todellisia ruuhkia tai pysäköinnin hankaluutta ei ole. Esikaupunkialueilla on vaikea toteuttaa taluden puolesta kohtuullista joukkoliikennettä, eikä autoilulle toisaalta ole juuri mitään esteitä.

Lahti ja Heinola voisivat hyvin kasvaa yhteen radanvarren maankäytön kautta. Tämä edellyttää kunnille oikeutta järjestää itse junaliikenne. Tällaista kehitystä ei synny niin kauan kun paikallisjunaa saa rukoilla kaukoliikenteeseen keskittyneeltä ainoalta sallitulta operaattorilta.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Lahdessa oli mainio mahdollisuus eli Lahden kehärata, jota olisi voinut hyödyntää maankäytössä. Mutta ei ole kiinnostanut, ja rinki on nyt poikki.


Ilmeisesti tarkoitat Lahti-Vesijärvi-Mukkula-Lahti-ympyrää. En ole varma, mutta luulisin olevan yhä mahdollista teoriassa rakentaa raitiovaunumitoituksella "puuttuva lenkki" umpeen; Salpausselän seisakkeelta jatketaan kiskot vanhaa linjausta Vesijärven satamaan, josta Sibelius-talon ohi rantaviivaa mukaillen Mukkulan kiskoihin kiinni.

Hankala vain ajatella, ketä kyseinen kehärata palvelisi. Rata tarvitsisi vielä aika paljon maankäyttöä ympärilleen, eikä sillä siltikään pääsisi Lahden kaupalliseen keskustaan.

Vai tarkoitatko vanhaa Wesijärven-Lovisan kapearautatien linjausta?  :Wink: 

EDIT: nimim. Piirkan piirtämä kartta Lahden raideliikennevisioista vuodelta 1916: http://personal.inet.fi/tiede/piirka/Lh1916.png

----------


## sebastin

Lahden kaupunkivisiot on usein ainakin visioita  :Very Happy:  Muistan erään kaupunginjohtajan ainakin vitsailleen kaupungin kattamista vesitornien varaan rakennettavalla kupolilla ja esillä oli myöskin köysiratalinjasto kaupungin ympärillä vesitorneihin kiinnittyen.

Ilmeisesti RHK:n rataverkon avaaminen kilpailulle pääkaupunkiseudulla ja muualla Suomessa olisi yhden esteen poistaminen joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyvykkyydestä. EU:n myötä radat on kai jossain vaiheessa avattava kilpailulle?

----------


## Epa

Tähänastinen keskustelu Helsinki-Lahti -linja-autovuoroista korostaa työnjaon muutosta Päijät-Hämeen ja Uudenmaan välisen joukkoliikenteen toimijoiden tahoilla. Kuitenkin Riihimäelle kaavailtu kolmioraide pohjustanee junamatkustamisen kasvua myös Lahden ja Tampereen välille. Päijät-Hämeen sisäisen bussiliikenteen merkitys tällöin pidemmällä aikavälillä korostuu. 

Päijät-Hämeen bussiliikenteen valtakunnalliset ulottuvuudet ovat kaventuneinakin jäämässä vielä laajoina jäljelle. Lahti-Helsinki -välin 38 päivittäisistä pikavuorolinja-autoista ainoastaan 8:n reittinä on pelkästään kyseinen osuus. Muut bussivuorot tulevat keski-Suomen tai Savon suunnilta. Tässä mielessä vaikkapa reitti Tampereelta Helsinkiin ovat erilainen. Vain muutama Nokialta ja Pohjanmaalta kauttakulkeva kummajainen ajetaan päivittäin. 

Helsinki-Lahti -pikavuorojen osalta olisikin keskusteluun tuotava intressitahojen näkökulmat myös keski-Suomesta ja Savosta sekä Päijät-Hämeen pohjoisemmista osista. Pohdintaa ansaitsee mahdollinen Lahti-pysähdysten karsiminen, pikavuoroterminaalien perustaminen Lahden ohitusväylille tai yhä useamman Vääksyn ja Heinolan kautta tulevan pikavuoron jättäminen pääteasemalle Lahteen.

----------

